# Re-Deck



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2017)

Is there is a general rule for re-deck? I have a house that has had their roof replaced 3 times in the last 5 years and wondering if the decking would give a "nailable" surface for replacement. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------

